# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Halong Bay

## vietnamtravel

Spreading along the eastern edge of the Indochinese Peninsula, Vietnam covers a land area of 330,900 sq. km with the legendary world of Halong Bay, the colourful charm of Central Highlands and the criss-cross waterways of the Mekong Delta. The country boasts a marvelous coastline of 3,260km dotted with white sandy beaches, tranquil bays and vivid coral reefs. Vietnam also shares land borders of 3,700km with Laos, Cambodia and China. Moreover, with a tropical monsoon climate, all parts of the country are mostly warm the whole year round, which is ideal for those who love sunny weather.

----------


## riverrider

If you have been to Halong Bay before, you would agree that its a world of water wonders. In fact, Halong Bay is the world's most spectacular sea kayaking destination. Halong Bay attracts thousands of passengers every month.

----------


## Shparki

Very good andinformativeexchange..Thank you!

----------


## ryanhollmans

Halong Bay is an ideal travel destination around the whole world. This is also one of my favorite destinations. Everyone should plan their trip to Halong Bay for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## GFI

Well, Last year I visited Halong bay Vietnam which is one of my most favorite places in the world. Its offers you a vast range of scuba diving places and visitors would be thronging all over the world.

----------


## Marry

Halong bay is one of my most favorite places in the world and it’s offers you a vast range of luxury and authentic cruises. 
Moreover, authentic cruises are one of the most interesting activities of Halong bay. Every year that receives many tourists from all corner of the world especially peoples travels to see of its Caves.

----------


## etouffement

> Halong Bay is an ideal travel destination around the whole world. This is also one of my favorite destinations. Everyone should plan their trip to Halong Bay for having a memorable travel experience.


totally agree!

----------


## ankita1234

Nice city to visit

----------


## davidsmith36

Spreading along the eastern edge of the Indochinese Peninsula, Vietnam covers a land range of 330,900 sq. km with the amazing universe of Halong Bay, the beautiful appeal of Central Highlands and the mismatch conduits of the Mekong Delta. The nation gloats a sublime coastline of 3,260km dabbed with white sandy shorelines, serene narrows and striking coral reefs. Vietnam likewise imparts arrive fringes of 3,700km to Laos, Cambodia and China. In addition, with a tropical storm atmosphere, all parts of the nation are for the most part warm the entire year round, which is perfect for the individuals who cherish sunny climate.

----------

